
How To Improve Product Quality - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/product-quality/
======
simonswords82
I wanted to read this but got hacked off with the letterbox created by the
tall footer banner, which was also a big distraction. It would be nice if
there was at least a way to hide that without having to fire up Chrome
developer tools :)

~~~
ivankirigin
Oh? We try to be really out of the way. You'll agree that it is far less
garish and intrusive compared to other sites right? This is what it looks like
for me in chrome:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/m73m3et7uyli8ud/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/m73m3et7uyli8ud/Screenshot%202014-04-02%2011.57.37.png)

What does it look like for you?

next post: how to improve blog quality :-D

